# Found a pied ringneck dove



## king507 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a pied ringneck dove that has taken up residence in a maple tree by my backyard wild bird feeder. Does anyone know of someone who raises doves or pigeons in North Carolina? We cannot get our hands on her but can get within a few feet of her when she's on the ground. I just know that she's going to end up in the talons of a hawk...I live in a rural area and there are plenty of hawks out here! I just don't know what to do to help this bird who HAS to be a domesticated bird...and has no business being out in the wild to become prey! She is SO snow white that she'll become prey, for certain. HELP!!


----------



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

try setting an old fashion box trap- the string, stick and box type. Put some feed out everyday in the same place at the same time, then after a few days of the bird eating, you should be able to catch it.


----------



## king507 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks...may give that a try. I have an old indoor rabbit cage but don't know if she'd go in or not. She's been here for two days now and staying right in this maple tree most of the time...coming down to peck birdseed every now and then. Can't stand the thought of a hawk getting her!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Did you manage to catch her? Hope so. Thank you for helping him/her!


----------



## king507 (Aug 16, 2015)

Haven't caught her yet but she's still in the maple tree...third day now. Not seeing her go to the ground and peck seed like she's done for the last two days though. I hope she's not getting weak. Maybe I just haven't been looking at the right time. Any other thoughts on how I can catch her?? I want so badly to help this bird...and keep her alive and away from the hawks.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Find where she is roosting. At night get a ladder and a flashlight and blind her with the light then quickly grab her. Do it soon before she leaves and never comes back and will likely die.


----------



## king507 (Aug 16, 2015)

Do they usually stay where they are just as it's getting dark?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

If she's exhausted as you believe its your best bet. Try it and if she isn't there then do as the other members suggested.


----------



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

I am in SC but come up to Charlotte- if you catch her, I would be willing to do nurse duty..


----------



## king507 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for your generous offer. "If" we catch her is the key to it all! We have thought about keeping her if we can get our hands on her. If things change, will definitely contact you. You are a good ways away from me...I'm in Henderson...but nice to know you're there for me if needed! Thanks again for the generous offer!!


----------

